# MTV True Life: I drink alcohol



## Flex (Jan 13, 2006)

This is exactly why steroids get such a bad rap....b/c dumbasses with lots of cash (MTV) put out half ass "documentaries" trying to get to young people.


Okay, fine.
Then you know what? I'm doing a segment called 
"MTV True Life: I drink booze"

I'm going to portray a black, inner city criminal, a white gothic, unnaccepted teenager, and a full blown alcoholic. 


Obviously the black dude robbed that liquor store b/c he drank that 40oz. 
It doesn't hafta do anything with him living in poverty, smoking PCP or starving.

The white chick runied her life because she drank that one time. 
Not because she has social disorders, is unhappy her parents give her no attention and is depressed.

And the alcoholic? 
That guy's life was perfectly fine before he drank wine with his dinner that one time.



You get the point. 
Come ON, MTV. Put out SOME kinda factual information.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2006)

Hah, what fun would that be?


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

MTV True Story:

I'm an emo ninja.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> MTV True Story:
> 
> I'm an emo ninja.


 MTV True Story:

Ghost Dog=BigDyl


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> MTV True Story:
> 
> Ghost Dog=BigDyl




OUTRAGEOUS ALLEGATIONS!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 13, 2006)

What, did your EmoNinja screenname get banned when you logged on yesterday?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 13, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Okay, fine.
> Then you know what? I'm doing a segment called
> "MTV True Life: I drink booze"
> 
> and a full blown alcoholic.


 
A) Foremanrules
B) Tough old Man
C) Dale Mabry
D) All of the above


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What, did your EmoNinja screenname get banned when you logged on yesterday?




It did?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 13, 2006)

I was asking, didn't know if it did or not.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I was asking, didn't know if it did or not.



I think i forgot the password to the email account it was going to send it to.


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> It did?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> I think i forgot the password to the email account it was going to send it to.


 you got banned for 2 days by dg


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> you got banned for 2 days by dg




Yeah I know, and Jodi said I was pathetic.


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> Yeah I know, and Jodi said I was *pathetic*.


I agree with  Jodie on this topic


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree with  Jodie on this topic


----------

